

AppVirality raises over $450K in Fund Raiser - rajat2109
http://pixr8.com/appvirality-raises-450k-fund-raiser/

======
ns2singh
Nice to see these beginner level of startups from asia getting attention but
still much to improve comparison to funding stats.

